# Seiko 6109-7100 Lug Width



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I just bought a Seiko Helmet from 'nasty online auction site number 1'. I have looked around a bit but am still not sure what size the lugs are. Anyone own one of these who can clarify for me.










Its coming on this strap but I would like to put it on a bracelet. There is a NOS Seiko 6139 bracelet going in the sales forum at the moment but it is advertised as 20mm. I believe that there are just over 64000 different types of 6139 and the 7100 may have 19mm lugs. Is this true?

Will the bracelet in s67's Sales Post Herefit the watch? even with a bit of filing perhaps?

Cheers for the help.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> I just bought a Seiko Helmet from 'nasty online auction site number 1'. I have looked around a bit but am still not sure what size the lugs are. Anyone own one of these who can clarify for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 6139-7100 has 20mm lugs. Martyn's bracelet for sale should fit without any filing. Here's a pic of mine on an old rolled link bracelet.










The only difficulty is guessing how much the end-piece rotation will be restricted by the 'helmet' design; my guess is not much as it looks fairlly narrow in Martyn's photo.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's great, Thanks Grey.

I'll probably take s67's bracelet off him for it then if I get the chance. I don't think he's been on for a few days but I've bunged him a PM. Hopefully he will see it.

I don't suppose you, or anyone, knows what the original bracelet looked like or where I can pick one up that might be more suitable... Seiko Mesh perhaps.

Thanks again.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

mjolnir said:


> That's great, Thanks Grey.
> 
> I'll probably take s67's bracelet off him for it then if I get the chance. I don't think he's been on for a few days but I've bunged him a PM. Hopefully he will see it.
> 
> ...


Not very good at posting links, but if you Google in 'Jayhawk's Watch Photograph Database', this will give you access to a superb photo database. If you then click on the 'Seiko Chronos 'photo it opens up all the 6138 and 6139s and there about 20 pics of 6139-7100 on bracelets and straps. You can spend days there







.

Hope this helps

Graham


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks Grey, Found it.

Pictures far better than I can take


----------

